# How long?



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

i am 17 and have been shooting for 4 years this will be my 5th out door season


----------



## SmashtheXring (Feb 25, 2006)

Ill be 15 at the end of this month and ive been shooting indoors for 6 years and outdoors for 3 years .:grin:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm only 13 and been shooting outdoor 3-D for about 4.5 years. Don't have a bow yet but I'm working on one because I'm growing like a weed!

hunk


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

ill be 16 next week. been shootin since i was about 6 or 7


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

17 and 5 Years in May

-Chase


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I am 15 and have had a bow in my hands since I was 3..so 12 years.....


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

I am 15 and have been shooting my whole life.....since I have been able to walk basically..........


----------



## solstice (Apr 2, 2006)

im 14 and i have been shotting for not even a year... ima noob:wink:


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

I am 16 and i am shooting since february of last year ( i never took break because i didn't wanted to shoot that day, i think it is now vital for me)


----------



## jbig360 (Oct 19, 2005)

im 15, and a little over a year this will be my first season competing


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm 14 and I've been shooting for 2 years.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Whew I'm getting old I guess.......*

I will be the senior so far on this post and I'm only 33. Been hunting with a bow for 10 years and shooting 3 =------> D for 2 1/2 years now. 

I'm glad to see so many younger men and women are into it. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't wish I had started younger.

J.


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm 33 and have been shooting for 19 years.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I am 17...and have been shooting for nearly 15 years now. Started when I was three (on my 3rd birthday)

Now I am addicted


----------



## rodeoman67 (Nov 10, 2004)

*how long*

im 16 and i have been shooting for 2yrs.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

16 and I have been shooting major tournaments for this is my third i guess... shooting ... since basicly I could phisically...


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Opps!!! I use the new post link at the top and just post away. I didn't realize this was the young archers forum, sorry, I'll take my walker and hobble outta here.:embara:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh heck none of us really mind.


----------



## hunter5607 (Mar 17, 2006)

Im 16 and have been shootinf for about 4 and hakf years, 5 season of indorr and working on my fifth outdoor..

Hunter


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Here is a picture of me in 1979. I was three in this picture. My Mom said my Dad couldn't get one arrow off before I would be out there with my bow ready too robinhood at 40 yds...... So 27 years Woah I didn't realize this was young archery forum either...... I will take my gerry chair right on out of here.....


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Meh, none of us really care! You guys are more than welcome to post in here. Enlighten us with your archery knowledge.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi,
I'm 13 and have only been shooting completive for 2 
years but of and on since I was 4 years old.


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm 11 and shooting for 3 years.


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm 11 and shooting for 3 years.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm sixteen years old and I have been shooting for 1.5 years about. Archery just came naturally to me, I shot a recurve bow once and was hooked so I ordered a bow. Then about after 1 month of shooting my first actuall scoring round was a 270 on vegas face with a hunter set-up.


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

im 17 been shootin since i was like 5


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

almost 16, only 1 year


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*How long?......*

I started when i was 6 years old and now i am 14 so thats makes wat 8 years i guess andi have loved every time i go out to practicing or out at tournaments


----------



## Shootin Young (Mar 26, 2006)

Shooting for 2 years and am 13.


----------



## Taylen (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm 13 and i have been huntin 3-Ds for 3 years and real huntin for 2.5 years


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Im 15 and Ive been shooting for about 3 years.


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

im 14 and have been shootin' since February '05


----------



## B.A.W. ARCHER (Jan 8, 2006)

*24*

I'LL BE 25 IN AUGUST AND I'VE BEEN SHOOTING FOR 14 YEARS, WOW THATS A LONG TIME WHEN YOU SIT AND THINK ABOUT IT.:darkbeer:


----------



## archery finatic (Mar 24, 2006)

15 And I Have Been Shooting Since I Was 5 But Quit At 7 So For About 4 Years


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

*i shoot a legacy*

I'm 14 and ihave been shooting for about 2 years but i started when i was 6 and stopped because of baseball and now i'm back into it


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm 14 and shooting since 10.


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

I`m 13 And I`ve Ben Shooting For About 8 Years


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

Im 15 and been shooting since i was about 4 so thats 11 yrs.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm 16 and have been shooting 8 years seriously for a 2 years


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

Im going to be 11 in August and i have been shootin since i was 5 and and 2 of those years in comititions, i got 3rd last yr and 1st this yr.:darkbeer:


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i am seventeen and been shooting for 12 years and i am addicted to archery. also one of the top dogs in idaho


----------



## KendalElyse (Jul 7, 2005)

ive been shooting sense i was 3 and i am 15 now


----------



## archerykid (Jul 27, 2006)

im 13 and ive been shooting for a couple months now.


----------

